# Zeit ausgeben



## Faller (21. Dezember 2005)

hallo 
ich suche nach einem programm das die aktuelle zeit ausgibt 
und bei einer belibigen Taste abbricht

ps die suche hat mir nichts wirgliches gebracht


----------



## deepthroat (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Mir ist ad hoc kein solches Programm bekannt. Du könntest dir (in der Programmiersprache deiner Wahl) natürlich eins schreiben.

Wenn du dazu fragen hast solltest du mal näher spezifieren für welches System das Programm funktionieren soll.

Du könntest auch mal nach strftime bzw. asctime hier oder bei Google suchen.

Gruß


----------



## Faller (21. Dezember 2005)

Ich würde gern ein Programm für c++ haben mit der bibliothek time .h

und habe schon auf google gesucht und ein programm gefunden das ich nich kanns verstehe 

sieht so aus
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;
#include <time.h>

int main()
{
    time_t Zeitstempel;
    tm *nun;
    Zeitstempel = time(0);
    nun = localtime(&Zeitstempel);
    cout << nun->tm_mday << '.' << nun->tm_mon+1 << '.'
        << nun->tm_year+1900 << " - " << nun->tm_hour
        << ':' << nun->tm_min << endl;
}

also was ich an diesem programm nicht verstehe ist zeile zwei 
10 die mit nun =localtime auserdem 
nun->tm_year+1900 das auch nicht und 
deswegen nun neue frage was machen diese zeilen

danke schonmal an alle die antworten


----------



## deepthroat (21. Dezember 2005)

Faller hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde gern ein Programm für c++ haben mit der bibliothek time .h
> 
> und habe schon auf google gesucht und ein programm gefunden das ich nich kanns verstehe
> 
> ...


Zu Zeile 2: das wurde schon 100mal hier erklärt 

localtime ist eine Funktion die einen Pointer auf ein time_t erwartet und einen Pointer auf eine tm Struktur zurückgibt. Die Funktion rechnet die Zeit die durch den time_t Wert repräsentiert wird in die lokale Zeit um.

In den folgenden Zeilen wird auf die Elemente der Struktur zugriffen. 

Ich würde dir vorschlagen erstmal C++ Grundlagen zu lernen (Schlüsselworte, Strukturen, Pointer).

Gruß

PS: Benutz doch bitte die Code Tags und schreibe verständliche deutsche  Sätze während du gleichzeitig auf die Groß-/Kleinschreibung achtest. Danke.


----------

